# Nancy has been entered into a show!



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I went to a show on Saturday and saw Nancy's breeder there, no sooner had I said the words 'I am interested in showing' and I was sat down filling out forms  She is entered in three classes in pet ped as she has a pip or kink at the end of her tail, I bought my show whites at the show and my paperwork is all in order. 

And thats it, I know nothing else! I think Nancy's breeder said to get there at 9 for vetting in and I know she will be around at the actual show, but can anyone give me any hints or tips on show etiquette so I don't stick out like a sore thumb on the day?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Main things to remember are that whilst the water has to be left in the pen, the food dish and any toys have to be removed before judging, then in the afternoon, if the judges are still doing side classes or BIS judging, move away from the pen if they come along to judge your cat, don't engage them in conversation until they have finished everything, though it is fine to do so after that. 

Often shows have a buddy system to help newcomers on their first show, although if your breeder is there she will most likely guide you through the day 

At least you have proper show whites, our first attempts had a piece of vet bed that was too small to fill the pen, and two white microwave dishes for food and water, the water one sat half on the vet bed and half off lol. Must have stuck out like a sore thumb that we were newbies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think we stuck out at Pasha's show  All those who had been doing it for years had lots of blankets and lovely soft vet bed for the pens - I ended up buying another blanket because Pasha's looked so inadequate  Her breeder was there to help me out though :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

The main thing is to have enought time to get your cat settled - arriving a bit early is going to be better than arriving at the last minute!

Also, wash your show blanket with your usual washing powder before the show (so it smells familiar to Nancy), and if you can get over the apparant weirdness of it, I took Carly's advice and slept with the blanket in my bed fo a couple of nights before the show so it was covered in my scent too.

You'll need to clip her claws before the show - if you don't usually do that with her, make sure you get some good scissor like clippers and do the clipping the day before the show. I was so glad I did that with Charlie, it took longer than I was hoping and both of us would have been much more stressed on the day if I'd have tried to do it in the morning!

It helps to pack your show bag the night before as much as you can, and don't forget food and drinks for yourself. On Carly's recommendation I took: 

My usual litter
Food and water
Show whites
Grooming things
Claw clippers (just in case!)
Disinfectant hand gel and kitchen roll for cleaning the pen (NOT one with Aloe Vera in it!)
Boots talc powder (dries off kitties well if they get wet, apparently!)
Towel
A couple of favourite toys (for after the judging)

Think that was it, I'll add to the list if I've forgotten anything. It helps to put all the cats stuff in one bag, and all yours in another, though!

And above all, enjoy yourself!  Even if you don't win anything, you are still taking the best cat home at the end of the day


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you very much guys, I think whatever happens I will stick out as a newbie then . Jesther great tip about sleeping with the blanket - I did this when my children were newborn so that they would nap somewhere else but me! 

I did see at the show at the weekend some of the meezer owners has brought with them an extra blanket and after the judging had tied it up to the top of the cage to make a kind of hammock for their cats to burrow into so will bring a spare to do this too. 

Might have a look for some vet bed too.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Which show have you entered?!

Showing Burmese is great! After the claws, it is merely a wipe round eyes and ears and a brush and we're good to go!!

I would add baby wipes and nappy sacks to the list as these can be useful!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Which show have you entered?!
> 
> Showing Burmese is great! After the claws, it is merely a wipe round eyes and ears and a brush and we're good to go!!
> 
> I would add baby wipes and nappy sacks to the list as these can be useful!


Its the Asian Cat Association show in Somerset. Thanks for the wipes and nappy sacks tip 

What time do you normally get to a show for vetting in? Does it vary by show or is there a standard time?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Sneaky show enterer you! 

Good luck Nancy!! X


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Its the Asian Cat Association show in Somerset. Thanks for the wipes and nappy sacks tip
> 
> What time do you normally get to a show for vetting in? Does it vary by show or is there a standard time?


I wish it were nearer, I would have come to lend moral support!

I aim to arrive at shows for 8.30am - this means I can normally clear vetting in by 9am and get the cat(s) set up. I then leave them for 20 mins or so, grab a much needed coffee and let them settle. At this point, I usually have to clear out the litter trays, rearrange the upended blankets, pick up the pen number from where it has been pulled off and generally reverse to extreme pen-wrecking hooliganism that my two (especially Remy!) exhibit!

Vetting in is usually about 7.30am to 10am - at 10am, you get chucked out as the judging begins!!


----------



## Sunflower2009 (May 14, 2012)

I will be there 
What classes is Nancy entered for ?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sunflower2009 said:


> I will be there
> What classes is Nancy entered for ?


Are you showing? She is entered for Friendliest neuter or kitten, Neuter or kitten never shown before and either AC adolescent or Self SH neuter - not sure which of those two - she has a kink in her tail so is restricted to pet ped.


----------



## Sunflower2009 (May 14, 2012)

Yes I am showing I am taking 2 in the household section 1 pedigree and 1 non pedigree


----------



## Sunflower2009 (May 14, 2012)

Good luck  I will come and see Nancy


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, good luck to you too


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I always do the hanging blanket thing....works best with a large size show balnket, this is important as the small size doesnt work very well! Just slot one corner through the bars at top of shown pen and weave it through a couple of times so cant be pulled down easily, quite near a back corner works for me then I fuss about with how it is hanging and draping so that there is plenty of space for cat to go behind it and in it....gives my shyer boy the chance to peep out from behind to see whats going on and a good way to get away from visitors he doesnt feel good about! Unfortunatley my other boy is much more relaxed and just uses his as a backdrop or something interesting to drag in his litter tray if I leave too much draping around or just generally roll around in!!!! See pics.

I do mine from very start of show when we arrive it stays like that through judging and the afternoon, havent ever had any comments to say it cant be done...nearly everyone has done it or something along similar lines in the meezer sections I have shown in! 

Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lisajjl1 said:


> I always do the hanging blanket thing....works best with a large size show balnket, this is important as the small size doesnt work very well! Just slot one corner through the bars at top of shown pen and weave it through a couple of times so cant be pulled down easily, quite near a back corner works for me then I fuss about with how it is hanging and draping so that there is plenty of space for cat to go behind it and in it....gives my shyer boy the chance to peep out from behind to see whats going on and a good way to get away from visitors he doesnt feel good about! Unfortunatley my other boy is much more relaxed and just uses his as a backdrop or something interesting to drag in his litter tray if I leave too much draping around or just generally roll around in!!!! See pics.
> 
> I do mine from very start of show when we arrive it stays like that through judging and the afternoon, havent ever had any comments to say it cant be done...nearly everyone has done it or something along similar lines in the meezer sections I have shown in!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the show.


Thank you for that, I will definately make her a little shelter to retreat into - lovely photo, he is a very handsome boy


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks...yes I think he very handsome too but I am biased! 

Hope your first show is first of many and very successful for your beautiful girl.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lisajjl1 said:


> Thanks...yes I think he very handsome too but I am biased!
> 
> Hope your first show is first of many and very successful for your beautiful girl.


Thank you


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Aurelie, the show report is out from Nancy's show!! It's a good one!!

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Aurelie, the show report is out from Nancy's show!! It's a good one!!
> 
> Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


Thats brilliant - really pleased with that!!! Definately not reading it out to Nancy, she'll be strutting around like she owns the place....oh, she already does 

Thanks for letting me know - I had stopped looking thinking it wasn't coming.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like she really enjoyed her day!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Thats brilliant - really pleased with that!!! Definately not reading it out to Nancy, she'll be strutting around like she owns the place....oh, she already does
> 
> Thanks for letting me know - I had stopped looking thinking it wasn't coming.


They can take a few weeks!!


----------

